# Question on Inbreeding



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious. What do you guys mean by inbreeding done properly?

I could see how breeding cousins makes sense or dogs from between generations of litters... But am curious to know how 'inbreeding done responsibly/properly' occurs?

Just the word 'inbreeding' sounds scary & all but would like other's educated opinions


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Proper inbreeding is done by people who are aware that it doubles up on the bad genes. So they do it with the dogs of the best health, thus trying to avoid this doubling up of bad genes. Too many people just breed mother son, father daughter, without doing hte proper testing to avoid these defects. But I'm sure someone can chime in and give you a lot more detailed description of how it's done properly....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Proper inbreeding is done by people who are aware that it doubles up on the bad genes. So they do it with the dogs of the best health, thus trying to avoid this doubling up of bad genes. Too many people just breed mother son, father daughter, without doing hte proper testing to avoid these defects. But I'm sure someone can chime in and give you a lot more detailed description of how it's done properly....


Hmm... Yeah that doesn't sound the way to go, too close of chromosomes.

I in no way, shape or form am EVER interested in breeding...

But am a total science/physics geek & am interested in how it works...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

It brings out recessive traits that are wanted. say if there is any faults you want to cull these dogs to take them out of the gene pool. Bad inbreeders will not cul these dogs and keep them in the breeding pool to just make things worse.

Otherwise you are just scatterbreeding which is not good in my eyes. as you will be loosing traits bloodlines ect.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> It brings out recessive traits that are wanted. say if there is any faults you want to cull these dogs to take them out of the gene pool. Bad inbreeders will not cul these dogs and keep them in the breeding pool to just make things worse.


What do you mean by cull, & how will a good breeder inbreed if they so choose?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Cull=kill

And you may think you're not interested in inbreeding, just know that it's usualy called "linebreeding" with dogs. And it is done in almost every well known bloodline. If you pick a CH dog for a well known bloodline and examine his/her ped, you will most likely see linebreeding done many times.


edit: Also note that some people call inbreeding and linebreeding different things. Inbreeding is usually when 2 very close relatives are bread, mother son, father daughter, brother sister, where as linebreeding is generally doing further out breedings, cousin to cousin, uncle to neice, grandfather to grand daughter. Now with "linebreeding" there is a lower chance of producing those undesirable traits. But they both have there pros and cons. And linebreeding is still technically inbreeding.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with inbreeding and linebreeding IF the breeder is responsible, willing to cull if mistakes crop up, and has some knowledge of breeding. If a line has a desirable trait, inbreeding can bring that trait out stronger - the same goes for undesirable traits too though - if inbreeding occurs with badly bred dogs it can accentuate and bring out the bad traits even more.

This chart shows a continuous sire to daughter mating:











> An intensive form of linebreeding where an individual with highly desirable traits(S) is mated to his daughter(D1) and daughter's daughter(D2) and so on, in order to maximise the percentage of S's genes in the offsprings. D1 has 50% of his genes while D2 being both his daughter and granddaughter has 75%{(100+50)/2} and D3, being daughter, granddaughter and great-granddaughter has 87.5%{(100+75)/2} of his genes. The D4 generation would have 93.75% of his genes.


http://books.google.com/books?id=UdvIpkQOf5MC&pg=PA51#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Cull=kill
> 
> And you may think you're not interested in inbreeding, just know that it's usualy called "linebreeding" with dogs. And it is done in almost every well known bloodline. If you pick a CH dog for a well known bloodline and examine his/her ped, you will most likely see linebreeding done many times.
> 
> edit: Also note that some people call inbreeding and linebreeding different things. Inbreeding is usually when 2 very close relatives are bread, mother son, father daughter, brother sister, where as linebreeding is generally doing further out breedings, cousin to cousin, uncle to neice, grandfather to grand daughter. Now with "linebreeding" there is a lower chance of producing those undesirable traits. But they both have there pros and cons. And linebreeding is still technically inbreeding.


:goodpost:

That's the answer that I was looking for.

What I meant to say is, I'm not interested in becoming a breeder. Just interested in the breeding techniques.

Linebreeding I have lesser of an issue with opposed to inbreeding. Interesting that there are subcategories for the procedure.

Thanks dude!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Nothing wrong with inbreeding and linebreeding IF the breeder is responsible, willing to cull if mistakes crop up, and has some knowledge of breeding. If a line has a desirable trait, inbreeding can bring that trait out stronger - the same goes for undesirable traits too though - if inbreeding occurs with badly bred dogs it can accentuate and bring out the bad traits even more.
> 
> This chart shows a continuous sire to daughter mating:
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Thank you MissAPBT


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

No problem! But like MISSAPBT said, there is nothing wrong with inbreeding if it's done properly off of well bred dogs. It's just that too many people don't think about it before they do it. So they breed 2 poorly bred dogs together and then you get a frankendog, and then they're too dumb to cull the frankendogs, and only save the ones that have the traits they were after. 

Inbreeding and linebreeding can be found in almost every ped, just because inbreeding is frowned upon in the human world, it's nothing to frown upon when it comes to animals.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wingman said:


> No problem! But like MISSAPBT said, there is nothing wrong with inbreeding if it's done properly off of well bred dogs. It's just that too many people don't think about it before they do it. So they breed 2 poorly bred dogs together and then you get a frankendog, and then they're too dumb to cull the frankendogs, and only save the ones that have the traits they were after.
> 
> Inbreeding and linebreeding can be found in almost every ped, just because inbreeding is frowned upon in the human world, it's nothing to frown upon when it comes to animals.


Gotcha 

Now when you say cull, meaning you cease a poor outcome bred dog to breed in the future. So it culls the genetics of problematic chromosomes to reoccur?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

My pleasure! I love helping people, expecially when they get what im talking about


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I've heard people use the word "cull" differently. I've heard some using it as a term to "kill" the dog. And I've heard some people refer to it as a term for just removing the dog from your breeding program. So you can take it however you want to...lol But either way you're not going to use the dog that you're culling to ever breed again....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> My pleasure! I love helping people, expecially when they get what im talking about


LoL  It's always nice to have an intelligent conversation with another



Wingman said:


> I've heard people use the word "cull" differently. I've heard some using it as a term to "kill" the dog. And I've heard some people refer to it as a term for just removing the dog from your breeding program. So you can take it however you want to...lol But either way you're not going to use the dog that you're culling to ever breed again....


I prefer the 'removing from the breeding program' term. I settle much easier with that thought... Unless of course the pup comes out very deformed then I believe it's humane to the animal to put to sleep so it doesn't suffer in life.

Side note*
Little miss 'water lily' sends her regards as she barked at me to place her on my lap... Call her water lily 'cause she's in the dumping water bowl stage...
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/29815-introducing-southern-infernos-lily.html


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

lol Lex, whatever helps you sleep at night!  haha

*side bar* Your new pup is very cute!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Haha - they say ignorance is bliss j/p :roll:

Thank ya!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

That's the problem these days, too many people are living in bliss!  haha


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

So very true unfortunately... It's really becoming like the movie Idiocracy *le sigh*


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

HI LILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shes so beautiful! i cant beleive i missed that thread


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> HI LILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shes so beautiful! i cant beleive i missed that thread


 Thanks! She's awesome to have in our little family. Those photo threads go quick, ppl always posting so it's easy to miss


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

True inbreeding and linebreeding are not one in the same....
Inbreeding is the breeding of full brother to sister or parent to offspring. Both are used as tools to get more consistency within a litter.
This will help you better understand.

Inbreeding:
Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Inbreeding

Linebreeding:
Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Linebreeding

Outcrossing:
Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Outcrossing

Backcrossing:
Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Backcrossing

Scatterbreeding:
Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Scatterbreeding


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> True inbreeding and linebreeding are not one in the same....
> Inbreeding is the breeding of full brother to sister or parent to offspring. Both are used as tools to get more consistency within a litter.
> This will help you better understand.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Therese and give your pups a hug from me


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome post Patch! Very informative indeed!  Linebreeding and inbreeding are different, but linebreeding is technically a form of inbreeding, and I think that's where a lot of people get confused!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Inbreeding is closely related 
Linebreeding related less closely related than inbreeding

Linebred Kaiga's Sydney
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=351165

Inbred CH LONZO'S BUBA (5xw) 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=55676

To the psot about Inbreeding is wrong if you inbreed on a crapy line, the likely result will be crappy pups. But if you inbreed on a quality line, the likely result will be quality pups. So don't worry. Inbreeding isn't the problem. It's what line that you're working with in the first place that should be your source of worry. That will determine whether your pup will have problems or not.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Basically it is a tool to help breed in which there will be a very good chance of maintaining type. A simple reason is that out-crossing throws a wild card in the program. Some might be tall, some short, some one type of head or another. When you breed dogs of close relation you eliminate many wild cards.....that is provided you know what is behind those dogs for 6-7 generations.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

All very interestingly good stuff! Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions 

Makes me wonder how it all first started, any good books?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The best book IMO The Complete Game Dog it's out of print so your going to have to get it on Amazon Or Ebay Best investment you could ever make if you want to really learn something about these dogs.

Amazon.com: The Complete Gamedog: A Guide to Breeding and Raising the American Pit Bull Terrier: Ed Faron, Chris Faron: Books


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sadie said:


> The best book IMO The Complete Game Dog it's out of print so your going to have to get it on Amazon Or Ebay Best investment you could ever make if you want to really learn something about these dogs.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Complete Gamedog: A Guide to Breeding and Raising the American Pit Bull Terrier: Ed Faron, Chris Faron: Books


Awesome dude, thanks. Slightly spensive, but it's worth it I'm sure... Couldn't find anything on ebay :/


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I paid about 170 for my copy yeah it's worth it honestly it is ...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Inbreeding is done by the best breeders out there. Done correctly its an asset to any program. Problem is, few do it correctly. Inbreeding tightens the gene pool, strengthning both the best and the worst qualities in the line. VERY SELECTIVE culling should be done after a litter like this has been done and the subsequent cross breeding should be done as to favor the good qualities that came from the inbreeding and diminish the negative ones.

If you have a great dog who possess most of the qualities you are looking for for a given reason, when you find the right son/daughter that is equal to or better than your dog and is also better in the areas your first dog was weak, line breed. I would NEVER linebreed twice in a row but would rather skip 2 generations before doing it again. Then linebreed that offspring.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Inbreeding is done by the best breeders out there. Done correctly its an asset to any program. Problem is, few do it correctly. Inbreeding tightens the gene pool, strengthning both the best and the worst qualities in the line. VERY SELECTIVE culling should be done after a litter like this has been done and the subsequent cross breeding should be done as to favor the good qualities that came from the inbreeding and diminish the negative ones.
> 
> If you have a great dog who possess most of the qualities you are looking for for a given reason, when you find the right son/daughter that is equal to or better than your dog and is also better in the areas your first dog was weak, line breed. I would NEVER linebreed twice in a row but would rather skip 2 generations before doing it again. Then linebreed that offspring.


See, that makes sense health wise. Doing it consecutively, over & over is what leads to an eventual poor blood line, *I assume*.

This is really cool that I'm getting consistent info  Thanks!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> See, that makes sense health wise. Doing it consecutively, over & over is what leads to an eventual poor blood line, *I assume*.
> 
> This is really cool that I'm getting consistent info  Thanks!!


That's when outcrossing comes into place when you inbreed too tightly within a bloodline the line becomes too pure and outcrossing is necessary to introduce new traits and breed out problems caused by inbreeding too tightly. When you outcross what your doing is introducing new blood into a breeding program. Selecting which line to use depends on varying factors. That's why it's important to understand traits behind dogs and what bloodlines work well with other bloodlines when doing any sort of selective breeding.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sadie said:


> That's when outcrossing comes into place when you inbreed too tightly within a bloodline the line becomes too pure and outcrossing is necessary to introduce new traits and breed out problems caused by inbreeding too tightly. When you outcross what your doing is introducing new blood into a breeding program. Selecting which line to use depends on varying factors. That's why it's important to understand traits behind dogs and what bloodlines work well with other bloodlines when doing any sort of selective breeding.


To 'freshen up' the chromosomes, so to speak... So it's not repeating & eventually working against itself. Just want to make sure I understand correctly?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> To 'freshen up' the chromosomes, so to speak... So it's not repeating & eventually working against itself. Just want to make sure I understand correctly?


There are things that we can't physically see when we breed. All dogs carry defective genes which are usually recessive. When inbreeding becomes too tight from generation after generation of inbreeding too closely it can cause a lot of health problems and undesired flaws. That's when culling hard and outcrossing new blood to bring in what's lacking or new desired traits works well.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If you have a big enough gene pool to begin with, as in not just 4 dogs but say 15 or so that you are working in the line you do not have to outcross. It has been said about Colby that he only used ONE outcross in his whole breeding program, and thats ALOT of dogs and considered one of the purest lines out there.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well it depends on the dog man breeding there have been many proven outcrosses that worked/work extremely well. With game dogs or game bred dogs you will frequently see outcrossing in a pedigree. I think that outcrossing shakes things up when you hit a wall, it strengthens performance, and introduces desirable traits into a breeding program. I am not a huge fan of a breeding too tight and outcrossing def can be used to correct the problems that arise from breeding too tightly. JMO

But In the end it all depends on what your looking for and what your trying to establish.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> If you have a big enough gene pool to begin with, as in not just 4 dogs but say 15 or so that you are working in the line you do not have to outcross.


Assuming you have a large enough gene pool to begin with I would agree but how many bloodlines are really very pure now days? At least with game dogs you tend to see dog men outcrossing frequently to some extent anyway ... and at some point your going to hit a wall within a breeding program and that's when outcrossing becomes very useful.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been looking hard into sorrells dogs. witch have been line bred to them selves for so long and mr bert sorrell had so many dog that he in the end seems to not have outcross much. But I belive it was like OFK said because his yard was so big toward the end. I like them a lot. What do you guys think? Too tight bred or or good linebreeding? Just wanted some opinions.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

LOVE the Sorells dogs, we have a few heavy sorells here in NZ.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the sorrells dogs as well and love a jeep sorrells cross even better LOL


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I love the sorrells dogs as well and love a jeep sorrells cross even better LOL


You would fall in love with a little bitch over here, she is a sorrell/jeep little buckskin blacknose thing. GORGEOUS!

Ill PM her to you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> You would fall in love with a little bitch over here, she is a sorrell/jeep little buckskin blacknose thing. GORGEOUS!


Send her to me !!!! LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Outcrossing definitely can play a significant role in quality breeding. For example I know of few pure TNT dogs that pulled really great. However you cross the TNT with the OFR stuff and it was fantastic. That is what Switch is out of and I would love to continue that route if I stayed in the game. That was why we were going to breed Muffin to Switch, to re-introduce that cross. Very effective. I was just letting the OP that yes you can do it, but its not always necessary.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Outcrossing definitely can play a significant role in quality breeding. For example I know of few pure TNT dogs that pulled really great. However you cross the TNT with the OFR stuff and it was fantastic. That is what Switch is out of and I would love to continue that route if I stayed in the game. That was why we were going to breed Muffin to Switch, to re-introduce that cross. Very effective. I was just letting the OP that yes you can do it, but its not always necessary.


Gotcha  I agree with larger gene pools it's not always necessary. :goodpost:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone not like Jeep? HAHA! I know I do for obvious reasons The next route will be TRUE OFRN though


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Why don't you like Jeep?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Why don't you like Jeep?


Please , please read my editted version I love Jeep, I just can't type LOL!!! My pup Jack was heavy Jeep. Sorry for the confusion (slapping myself)


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

WOW! This is a very informative post! I've heard both terms before, but now I have a better grasp on this subject! Thank yall so much! I said it before, but this site is like a library...u can't help but gain knowledge here! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Outcrossing definitely can play a significant role in quality breeding. For example I know of few pure TNT dogs that pulled really great. However you cross the TNT with the OFR stuff and it was fantastic. That is what Switch is out of and I would love to continue that route if I stayed in the game. That was why we were going to breed Muffin to Switch, to re-introduce that cross. Very effective. I was just letting the OP that yes you can do it, but its not always necessary.


I love the OFRN  that's my Water Lily's line . Which I kinda had a vague idea of what lines mean, but now I've got a better grasp.

Ya'll have really helped me & others as well put the puzzle pieces together... I now have a better understanding of the different blood lines & how it all comes together 

Still lots to learn though. How long have you been studying these dogs?? I wish more ppl could become as interested like the rest of us, it's part of the American Heritage that's just being dusted away. But I won't trail off subject.

Thanks again!! & to everyone else


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd be very interested in Water Lily's ped!! Maybe you posted it earlier and I didn't see it LOL!! Just for your info. the OFRN is a strain rather than a line per se that is a segment of the Old Family Red strain from Ireland that were red or red and white (some red/silver brindle) that tended to show a copper colored nose. The dominant colors (brindle, black, etc.) was lost in the close breeding


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I'd be very interested in Water Lily's ped!! Maybe you posted it earlier and I didn't see it LOL!! Just for your info. the OFRN is a strain rather than a line per se that is a segment of the Old Family Red strain from Ireland that were red or red and white (some red/silver brindle) that tended to show a copper colored nose. The dominant colors (brindle, black, etc.) was lost in the close breeding


Her name's Lily, she just happens to be deemed as 'water lily' momentarily because she's in the dumping bowl stage. LOL!! What is the difference between a strain & a line & how do you get a strain out of a line???...

Also its why I posted this thread, taking baby steps to absorb all the gritty details I can.

The kennel where I retrieved her from & is also a member of the forum  Excellent Breeder IMO  & everyone else has complimented their quality as well 

And honestly, I never asked much about her line. I read up a little but now I'm in hyper drive to learn more, I simply didn't know to ask until now. I'm sure SI mentioned it to me but I've had issues with short-term memory as of late due to medical reasons... WHich is why GP is so awesome, anything I forget I can always come back & read 

Lily's the Pink collared one smiling - it states a few facts about her line/strain on the home page
Puppies - Southern Inferno Kennels

Posting images I took today shortly 

Link to Lex & Lil's photo thread:
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/30226-lovely-september-afternoon-outside-9-30-a.html#post352170


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahh yes! Now I remember your pups because they look like mine did, except for a few differences. I suppose line and strain could be used interchangebly in certain situations, but I think of line as a bloodline that which is a part of a strain, which would be a larger collection. Hence, Lightner is a (blood)line of the OFRN strain. Strains are made up of different bloodlines so I am probably being a bit too particular I guess the original strain of OFRN began with a certain "family"/bloodline that was believed to be started in the counties of Cork and Kerry in Ireland, just to add to the confusion LOL!!! Kinda a chicken/egg term Now, I also remember when you posted about your blackout awhile back, and not to get personal, but how are you? Oh yeah, beautiful pups


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Ahh yes! Now I remember your pups because they look like mine did, except for a few differences. I suppose line and strain could be used interchangebly in certain situations, but I think of line as a bloodline that which is a part of a strain, which would be a larger collection. Hence, Lightner is a (blood)line of the OFRN strain. Strains are made up of different bloodlines so I am probably being a bit too particular I guess the original strain of OFRN began with a certain "family"/bloodline that was believed to be started in the counties of Cork and Kerry in Ireland, just to add to the confusion LOL!!! Kinda a chicken/egg term Now, I also remember when you posted about your blackout awhile back, and not to get personal, but how are you? Oh yeah, beautiful pups


Oh yeah, that's right! You're right, total chicken/egg scenario & I now see what you mean by strain vs. bloodline, THAT makes total sense .

And thank you btw...

It's okay, I understand - just my short term memory isn't what it used to be & gets fuzzy time to time, went to Dr about it recently. It's weird, some things I completely have forgotten altogether & other things if a person reminds me it's gotten to where it's embarrassing that I don't remember.

But hey, so as life so overall I'm good, but she thinks I should change up my meds. . Each has their own burden to bear. I think it's good others talk to one another, though I try not to come off as complaining. :/

I love my pups, they keep me smiling & yes thank you they are lovely. As are most other pups on the site.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I like your attitude, and even if you forget some of the things I say about you or your pups, don't sweat it cause I'll be saying them again Nice pup, nicer owner!!! Take care of yourself


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Well, I like your attitude, and even if you forget some of the things I say about you or your pups, don't sweat it cause I'll be saying them again Nice pup, nicer owner!!! Take care of yourself


Likewise!! :cheers:


----------



## Jhleroy (Sep 23, 2010)

really...Would you mate your daughter to make a better grandchild? I just can't get my head wrapped around this.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Jhleroy said:


> really...Would you mate your daughter to make a better grandchild? I just can't get my head wrapped around this.


Well, no but did you read the whole thread yet? 

Ask away, I was in the same boat you were which is why I started the thread ... What is it that you're confused on?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Jhleroy said:


> really...Would you mate your daughter to make a better grandchild? I just can't get my head wrapped around this.


Dogs aren't humans. The goal of breeding is to advance the breed. For the next generation to be better than the previous. Inbreeding or linebreeding is just one of many tools to achieve that end. I think you might be over thinking it.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Jhleroy said:


> really...Would you mate your daughter to make a better grandchild? I just can't get my head wrapped around this.


This is not relevant. We are talking about a common practice with dogs, not humans.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I love the sorrells dogs as well and love a jeep sorrells cross even better LOL





MISSAPBT said:


> You would fall in love with a little bitch over here, she is a sorrell/jeep little buckskin blacknose thing. GORGEOUS!
> 
> Thats awesome that you think that. In reaserch I been doing, I thought that it would be best for me to find a Sorrells bitch and use my boy Dooney as an out cross to her he has a great deal of Jeep blood, though he is scatter bred with a couple of other things. Jeep is the heaviest. Judt my thought on what blood would nick well with him.


----------

